# new HD video of my 75 gallon



## al7601 (May 10, 2011)

Let me know what you think. I know I'm over stocked at the time being and that I have a crazy mix.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aefpfKTF ... e=youtu.be


----------



## jeffmo78 (Dec 5, 2006)

I wouldnt say you're over stocked on fish but more like understocked on rocks. Just fill in more of that open space with rocks, cover, hiding places and you'll probably be ok. Looks like you're heading in the right direction. Looks good


----------



## al7601 (May 10, 2011)

jeffmo78 said:


> I wouldnt say you're over stocked on fish but more like understocked on rocks. Just fill in more of that open space with rocks, cover, hiding places and you'll probably be ok. Looks like you're heading in the right direction. Looks good


thank, I appreciate your feedback.


----------



## Sub-Mariner (Dec 7, 2011)

I think youre fine on the rocks since most of your fish arent Mbunas. How long has your tank been up and running?


----------



## al7601 (May 10, 2011)

Sub-Mariner said:


> I think youre fine on the rocks since most of your fish arent Mbunas. How long has your tank been up and running?


about a 1 year now


----------



## newforestrob (Feb 1, 2010)

al7601 said:


> Let me know what you think. I know I'm over stocked at the time being and that I have a crazy mix.


 :thumb: Yep,I agree


----------



## Bachachi (Sep 8, 2004)

I would say that you have an unusual mix of fish to say the least! I believe a saw a couple of
Mono's in the tank, which is a somewhat shy species and actually is classified as a marine fish
although it does well in fresh water. I'm surprised there seems to be no aggression in your tank with such a mix.


----------



## al7601 (May 10, 2011)

Bachachi said:


> I would say that you have an unusual mix of fish to say the least! I believe a saw a couple of
> Mono's in the tank, which is a somewhat shy species and actually is classified as a marine fish
> although it does well in fresh water. I'm surprised there seems to be no aggression in your tank with such a mix.


Unusual is right and I'll admit it but guess what it works! I have 2 monos and I don't find them shy at all. One thing that actually works for them is that they are very quick! Mixing monos with Africans seems to be growing at least in my area. Most people who are quick to judge I find don't have the experience. They just base it off something they read somewhere.

I posted video in hopes of getting more feedback regarding aquascaping.


----------



## Bachachi (Sep 8, 2004)

I really wasn't making a judgement, but was stating that I was surprised there was no aggression in your tank. I found the tank quite interesting. , as it does seem to work. I had tried a somewhat similar combination a few years ago when my wife wanted a couple of these guys. But my results didn't turn out well.


----------



## al7601 (May 10, 2011)

Bachachi said:


> I really wasn't making a judgement, but was stating that I was surprised there was no aggression in your tank. I found the tank quite interesting. , as it does seem to work. I had tried a somewhat similar combination a few years ago when my wife wanted a couple of these guys. But my results didn't turn out well.


Sorry to hear that and I didn't mean for what I said to be singled out. I was just speaking in general.


----------



## fmueller (Jan 11, 2004)

al7601 said:


> I know I'm over stocked at the time being and that I have a crazy mix.


You seem to know what there is to know. What kind of feedback are you looking for? The rocks are nice and their placement is lovely, but that's hardly the issue here. The fish are completely incompatible with respect to temperament and requirements for food and water parameters. The setup might be passable as a grow out tank, but in the long term I foresee massive problems. The fish's incompatibility will manifest itself as they mature. So far your experience is limited to juveniles, which behave very differently from adult fish.

As a side note, I locked your double post in Tank Setups. When you signed up for this site, you agreed not to post the same question in more than one forum.


----------



## al7601 (May 10, 2011)

fmueller said:


> al7601 said:
> 
> 
> > I know I'm over stocked at the time being and that I have a crazy mix.
> ...


thanks for feedback that I wasn't asking for and as far as limited to juveniles, have you seen the adults in there. I'm sure if you were right as incompatability then I'd probably have alot less fish in my tank but that's not the case. I'm sure you are like everyone else who has read something from some one who read some thing from some one and so on with out any real life experiences. didn't know moderators were allowed to badger members? thanks for some thing that I too have read some where.


----------



## fmueller (Jan 11, 2004)

al7601 said:


> Let me know what you think.


You are confusing badgering with being told the truth. If you didn't want to know what I think, you shouldn't have asked! If you have done any research on the fish you are keeping, you managed to ignore all of it when you put together the stocking list for that tank. Also, by stating you are sure about how I acquired my knowledge, you are reducing your credibility. You can not be sure about that, since you don't know me.

The wording of your initial posting already hinted at your unwillingness to learn. However, other newcomers to the hobby might see your tank and seek to emulate it. Trying to prevent others from falling into that trap motivated me to critique your tank. I usually do this in more detail, but in your case there are so many incompatibilities in the stocking list that one could write a book about it. To give just a few of the most glaring examples, Frontosa make bad tank mates for Tropheus because of different temperament (very mellow vs hyperactive). The hyperactive Tropheus can stress out the Frontosa, which can lead to sickness and death. They also have different dietary requirements (high protein needs vs low protein needs). High protein food will cause digestive problems in Tropheus, which is a frequent cause for their death. Low protein food in Frontosa can cause malnourishment, although in practice that's less of a problem. Puffers do best is a species setup. They are fin nippers - especially bad for fish with long, trailing fins like Frontosa. Many require brackish water, although I am not sure of the species you keep, and they have very special dietary requirements (snails). Monos are ok in freshwater, but they will suffer unless you increase salinity as they age. I could go on, but why waste my breath on somebody who is going to ignore my advice anyhow :roll:


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

frontosas in the upper water range of the tank certainly is a sign that they aren't happy in the tank.


----------



## KingKuba (Feb 4, 2012)

Looks nice and clean. 8)


----------



## kenko (Jan 19, 2012)

Frank is right. And if you were only looking for positive feedback, then you should pose your inquiry as such. Ask for general feedback and you will get general feedback.

You must also get a lot of hearsay advice, as you mention the same thing on the video's page. As for experience, I'm sure many of the people here have plenty, and those that do not are posting questions about advice - tapping into the brain-trust. And those that are questioning compatibility issues, I am sure, are those that have the experience.

I've been fish keeping all of my 37 years of life, and have kept and bred fish over the years from CA to SA to Tangs to Malawian to Victorian to Asian - just never put them all into a single tank...

Not what I would do, but it seems to be working for you - except as Fogelhund pointed out, your Fronts look unhappy and a bit skinny compared to the others.


----------



## grail63 (Oct 27, 2002)

I am saying this as a kind warning from someone who has made the same mistakes when I first started the hobby. Your tank is beautiful and the fish coloration is awesome however you are sitting on a time bomb. If I were you I would get rid of the fronts and the monos asap. the mbuna are just to aggressive for them. While monos can tollerate fresh water I have noticed from my experience that they have a much longer life span in brackish to full salt tanks.

On a posative note your tank is very clean and bright. Well done there.


----------



## al7601 (May 10, 2011)

Thanks for all the feedback everyone. I know my stock isn't text book which is why I guess when I posted this I stated that I ALREADY KNOW I HAVE A CRAZY STOCK therefore wasn't looking for compatibility feed back. Maybe I typed it wrong but I guess not. I'm not sitting here and stating that they will be in the same tank for the next 5 years either. Besides hearing about fish keeping 101 and there different requirements I think I've managed to keep them alive and healthy all against the grain. This is a hobby and we are all here to learn and share our experiences. Does everyone's experiences match, of course not other wise there'd be less to learn. My uncle and cousins have a tremendous amount of experience between them so I've learned a lot from them. With my stock, aside for a few, come and go. I do have other tanks. Is it overstocked, yes as I already stated but its temporary. I think folks should find out some more info before making judgement calls.

Oh, those fronts are 5 or 6 months old and very happy, healthy, aggressive eaters. kind of hard to see that in a short clip.


----------



## pkoc71 (Mar 24, 2012)

That is a sweet tank. Great job! :thumb:


----------

